# Daphne's Baby Diary



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

This topic is all about Daphne's babies growth (accidental litter). They are currently 5 days old. I believe I have 7 males and 3 females but I am no sexing expert. Here are the pictures I have taken so far to document their growth. Seems like everyone is healthy and doing well despite Daphne very long labor and tons of blood loss. We have decided to keep the whole family . Here are days 1 and 2.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Days 3 and 4


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Day 5


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

6 days old


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

7 days old


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

8 days old


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

9 days old


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

So sweet.. I remember that stage. Just you wait until they open their eyes.  You'd think they couldn't get any cuter but nope - they sure can!


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't wait. It's been an amazing experience to watch them grow and change.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

10 days old. They are all fuzzy


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Gah! I just want to squish them with hugs and give them skritches and kisses all over! They are ridiculously adorable. And you are keeping them all?


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes. I have 2 double critter nations and I just love them all too much to give them away. Plan to put baby boys with the father and females with the mother.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

11 days old. Some have started opening their eyes.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

I have day 12 pictures but an error keeps popping up so I guess I will have to try again later


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

12 days old


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

13 days old. Half of them have their eyes open and all of them have their ears open.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

14 days old


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

18 days old


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

That's really nice. I don't think I'd be able to part with them either lol Unless they were going to friends where I can go and visit them all the time. Got any names picked out yet?


----------

